# Lindberg Monster Models



## DARKKNIGHT (Apr 3, 2005)

Anyone know of sellers of original Lindberg monster type models like Krimson Terror, Mad Mangler, Creeping Crusher, or Green Ghoul. Or any other weird Lindberg kits. Would be interested in re-issues also, Thanks,


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

eBay... love it or hate it...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I thought these were being reissued under the Hawk name? Some of the other stuff like Satan's Crate is out...


----------



## DARKKNIGHT (Apr 3, 2005)

I have the Kitbuilders Satans Crate which is molded in red and is really a complex little kit to build. As far as I know the Terror, Mangler, Crusher, Ghoul kits have never been re-issued. There was another set of weird kits called Repulsives and they were re-issued as Glo-monsters later on. They are as follows:

Repulsives Blurp Glo-Monsters Shreiker
Repulsives Zopp Glo-Monsters Terror
Repulsives Voop Glo-Monsters Fiend
Glo-Monsters Thing

Looking for any of the 4 originals & any of the Repulsive or Glo kits.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You mean These?
































I had these back in the day....
These guys too...
























Check out this Link...
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Lindberg+Monster+Models+&FORM=HDRSC2
Good memories:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## DARKKNIGHT (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for posting these mcdougall. Those are them. The pic of the 4 togeather are resin casts I believe that were selling on Ebay a while ago. The original kits were really simple, A front and a back piece and a tuft of colored hair.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

EBay had a resin recast set of the Mad Mangler, et. al., some time ago that I believe had a "Buy It Now" price of $75. It'd be fun to see what could be done with the little buggers, but not at *that* price.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah the Resin reissues were done by Pythonkits...
I rember buying these back in the 1960's...49₵ each...
When I opened the box ...yeah a little disappointed...like you said front/back and a tuft of lint for hair
Zopp,Voop,Glob and Blurp weren't much better...but the graphics on the box were a real attention getter...
I remember using these for target practice with my Trusty Red Ryder BB gun...
Good Times:thumbsup:






Mcdee


----------

